# Ikariam - Pillage More



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello, 

There is an inactive town on one of my Islands and after sending in a spy I found out that there is 500k in gold. Now each time I pillage I'm only getting 15k even if i adjust the amount of troops going in. 

How do I get more per pillage?

Also is there a limit to how many times I can pillage the same town. 

p.s. He isnt/wasnt a member of an alliance

Cheers


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

It will be down to the level of his port the higher the port the better pillaging youll get as your troops only gather stuff for 20 mins


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

go and get him again 6 time in 24 hrs max

Just got my first big gold pillage 14,358 for 96 cost
will deffinatly be making a return trip or 5 toady


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

Its a rolling 24 hours so you cant pillage him at 11pm 6 times, and then at midnight pillage again 6 times


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

JamesGarner said:


> go and get him again 6 time in 24 hrs max
> 
> Just got my first big gold pillage 14,358 for 96 cost
> will deffinatly be making a return trip or 5 toady


Ok where is he.... lol


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

I always send a spy in to at least see if it's worth pillaging. No point in having to generate a big Army for a few bits of wood when I can send in a few swordsman for a massive payload.


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

mark1319 said:


> I always send a spy in to at least see if it's worth pillaging. No point in having to generate a big Army for a few bits of wood when I can send in a few swordsman for a massive payload.


The amount of gold you will loot form any player (active or inactive) is determined entirely by the town level on the town you are pillaging, and is calculated by a formula - check here for details:
http://ikariam.wikia.com/wiki/Pillaging#Loot

Therefore if you find an inactive town which is part of a bigger colony, it's worth trying to find the highest level town within that inactive colony (presuming the military (generals) score is 0) and send a phalanx or archer there and pillage that. A level 19 or 20 inactive town with about 500k gold will return about 15-20k each time


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Someone had a pop at my new sulfur town. They didn't get much.

I want to crush the little twerp - how do you find out where someone's islands are to send in the masses?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

carlwhitley said:


> Someone had a pop at my new sulfur town. They didn't get much.
> 
> I want to crush the little twerp - how do you find out where someone's islands are to send in the masses?


Are you part of the DW alliance ?

Go into your combat reports on click on his town name - this will link you to his town and his coordinates.

If you are around DW islands let me know if you need some muscle :thumb:


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm part of the DW alliance, he's not in any alliance - I've sent a spy out to see what he's got then I'll give him a slap.

Cheers for the offer of help.


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

Where are you ?


----------

